# What do you do if your chihuahua is bad?



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

Tyke is being a right little tyke lately!

he keeps weeing on my pure wool rug :evil: 

ive seen him do it 2 times (but there is 8 wet patchs on the other side)

the 2 times ive seen him ive told him hes BAD and said go to your bed!
then he wont come out hes bed even if i tell him to come out he wont ..so i have to pick him up and then he runs to daddy :roll: 

How long should i leave him in there for???

is this the right thing to be doing or should i just tell him hes bad?

i only send him to his bed because the people that live next door do this with there puppy :? 

thanks for any help
star


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Sounds like he knows he's being bad if he's going to his bed when you tell him, I think thats a good thing. Maybe he just wont come out after you tell him off cuz he thinks 'how dare she tell me off' Zola gets like that to. Id just tell him to come out and if he doesnt just leave him. Eventually he will come out and forgive you

I think you are doing the right thing tho. I dunno what it is about blankies and rugs. Its the only thing zola will pee on other than his pad. Maybe its that soft feeling, who knows


----------



## Bluezmom (Apr 1, 2005)

Blue is over a year old and still pees on blankets and clothes (mostly clean) it's insane.. I don't know what to do either.


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

I wonder if blue is marking more than just peeing on things. My grandmothers dashund did this until they neutered him. When Pedro is bad I just make this mean noise. Its kind of a grunt. Lol i had to develop this method because I work with babies and we are never to use the word NO. We aren't supose to use negative word everything must be worded posative. So i was afraid if i picked this up with Pedro I may slip with the babies!!!!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Put Tyke's food bowl on the rug. Dogs won't pee where they eat.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

You need to go back to square one of housebreaking...your dog should not be peeing in the house at all. If he is then he needs to be trained or retrained..whichever the case may be. By allowing him to do it over and over is teaching him that it's ok to pee inside..who wants a house that smells like old dog pee? That's nasty Get some Natures Miracle and clean the spots really well and keep your eye on your dog at all times and if you cant'..crate them.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I agree with labtested Chi wholeheartedly. If you keep yelling at the dog he will become afraid of you. What works for one dog doesn't always work for another. I have one dog I can yell at and it works and then my terrier would die if I yelled at her. She's too sensitive for that.

Prevention is key. If your dog is peeing and you are not noticing it then it is getting way too much freedom. If you can't see him and prevent it, then in the crate he goes until you have time to watch him.

And while most dogs will not pee where they eat I would definitley feed the dog on that rug!! I have given that advice so many times and every time I've heard it worked for those who I advised that. Guess who it WON"T work for?? My very own Chi, Bijou  !!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

When Ed was little and being bad I would take the skin on his neck between my fingers ( don't pinch hold lightly) and give it a little shake
like his mother would and tell him he was bad. If you watch a mother dog she will do that too. As we are their mommys its a normal soft way to decipline.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i took a soda can and put some change it..it makes a loud noise and if you sneek up on them when theyre doing something naughty it scares the bageebers out of them lol i dont feel too guilty bc i know its not hurting them in any way and its not ME whos yelling or anything. i dontu se it much because theyd probably get used to the noise. but occasionally if i catch them eating something they shouldnt be or pottying in the wrong spot ill grab it and let them know its not a good idea.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm still a huge fan of my water bottle. Whenever I catch one of my dogs doing something wrong, I give them a quick little squirt. That way there's no yelling, no spanking, and it's the water bottle they hate, not me. The water bottle has fixed every problem I've ever had. :lol:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

The water bottle is a really good suggestion. I have used the penny can on all of my dogs and it worked well until I got to my terrier. She was TERRIFIED of it and it caused her a lot of anxiety and caused her to pee submissively. A problem it took years to overcome. Sensitive dogs need to be treated a little differently.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka knows when i'm mad at him, like if he's done something and when i walk in that area he'll get real low to the ground and he'll come up beside me and just lay there like i can't see him.

so i 'll tell in the go lay down and he'll go in to his ex ramp(it's a catprch with a hole at the bottom so they can hide) and he'll just stay there for a while.he comes out when he thinks i'm not mad and lol if he comes out and he thinks i'm still mad he'll go back in.

Jemini is stilll learning about when she's been bad.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jamoka knows when i'm mad at him, like if he's done something and when i walk in that area he'll get real low to the ground and he'll come up beside me and just lay there like i can't see him.

so i 'll tell in the go lay down and he'll go in to his ex ramp(it's a catprch with a hole at the bottom so they can hide) and he'll just stay there for a while.he comes out when he thinks i'm not mad and lol if he comes out and he thinks i'm still mad he'll go back in.

Jemini is stilll learning about when she's been bad.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

The water bottle is really great... unless your dog loves water. I used one to spray Cooper when he was naughty as a puppy and the moment the water hit him, he would turn and start playing in the spray. I stopped doing that after the first few times because I was just praising him for doing whatever he was doing to get sprayed in the first place.

We have "time out" in our house... and we get grounded for major offenses. Both OmaKitty and Cooper know what the words mean - for Oma, time out is when she has to go into the closet and stay there for a while (it's where she goes when she's scared). Grounded to Oma means she doesn't get to go onto the patio for a day or so.

For Cooper, time out is a sit and stay, usually in the corner. I make him stay there for about 5 minutes. Grounding for Coop is no travel, no treats, no nothing except food, water and bed. If you ask Cooper if he wants to be grounded, he instantly runs to the time out corner and sits down. :lol: :lol: 

Something I learned in obedience and service dog training is to never reward bad behavior with a reaction. For example, if you catch your dog peeing on your rug, you can put the dog outside or on a pee pad and tell them to go potty, never addressing the fact they were peeing on the rug. When the dog's not looking, clean the spot up.

Just like with children that are misbehaving, the more attention you give to the behavior, even if it's negative, the more they repeat it. If they don't get a reaction from you, they eventually stop and try something else.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Very good points Cooper! :wink:


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Water bottles and soda cans do not train your dogs..they scare your dogs. If you need to shake a can or squirt your dogs for more than a few weeks( they are good tools to use while TRAINING only) then you need to go back and retrain your dog. 

Your dogs should not be pottying in the house and no can or squirt of water is going to stop it...only you retraining your dog will.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

I pick scoot up and make him sit in his crate if he does something really bad.. but if it is just something minor.. like eating something off my plate when i am not in the room.. he gets a tiny tiny swat on the butt..


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks everyone there are some very good tips i will be trying for sure!

tho he likes water so i dont think the sparying water thing will do any thing as i use it to cool him down and he thinks its a game..lol

i will try the feeding him on the rug! 

and im going to try puppy pads! it must be in the night he is doing it as the rug is in are bedroom and hes only in there at night to sleep! so maybe hes doing it coz he needs a wee in the middle of the night :? he dose go out before bed time! and then early in the morning :? 

thanks everyone

star


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

My suggestions are alot like what others have said...
In training class Tico learned "stop" and "euh-euha" (however you would spell that!) mean "that's not what I'm supposed to do"; and "Yes" means "what I'm doing is right". Since then, I've found euh-euha and stop work much better than the startles (water squirts or noise) - but that would have to be something your dog already knows the meaning of.
Also, dogs have a VERY short attention span when it comes to their actions. As in, you have to correct or praise them within 3-5 seconds or it doesn't get associated with whatever they'd just done.
For house training - Tico (knock on wood) has not had any accidents for some time. To help re-inforce his good behaviour, he still gets a "yes!" and a small treat each time he pees & poops outside.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

I am truly amazed at the number of ppl here who openly admit they hit their dogs. That's sick. You don't need to hit your dog, you need to train your dog. 

I hope that no one ever sees you hitting your dog and reports you to Animal Control..you will be charged with animal abuse, no questions asked. 

Shame on you who think it's ok to swat your Chi.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> I am truly amazed at the number of ppl here who openly admit they hit their dogs. That's sick. You don't need to hit your dog, you need to train your dog.
> 
> I hope that no one ever sees you hitting your dog and reports you to Animal Control..you will be charged with animal abuse, no questions asked.
> 
> Shame on you who think it's ok to swat your Chi.


I think you misunderstood Hershey's mom (I think it was Hershey's mom). A tap on the hindquarters and a spanking are two different things. I'm sure she doesn't beat Hershey (again, if it wasn't Hershey, I apologize) but if she did, I'd be the first person beating on her.

Cooper is well trained and a service dog yet, on ocassion, he decides he doesn't want to listen to me - just as all well trained dogs sometimes do. I will walk over to him and give him a "swat" on the hindquarters with three fingers, just to remind him that I'm still there and I'm still asking him to do something for me. I don't consider that abuse - it most definitely doesn't hurt him, it's not more than one "swat" and when voice commands are being ignored, it brings his attention back to me.

You are right about training - it is necessary to have a "good" dog that listens and doesn't destroy your home. However, the way your posts translated in tone to me - you seem to be jumping to conclusions and it came across as being very accusatory to me and I found it a bit offensive.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

LabtestedChi,

I used to think that spanking was the only way to teach a dog right from wrong. That's what I was always told growing up and it wasn't until I got older and educated myself that I realized what damage that can do and that it is NOT a good way to train a dog. For the most part it just makes a dog fearful. What I want from my relationship with my dogs is a relationship of trust and love. Hitting does not accomplish trust at all.

Many people THINK that a dog then "knows what he did wrong" but it isn't that the dogs knows that he did wrong. The dog knows you are mad and that when you are mad he might get hit but most of the time the dog does not think ahead and say to himself, "Ya know, if I do such and such I'm going to get a spanking so I'd better not do it". You are right, a dog needs to be trained to do the right thing.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

However, the way your posts translated in tone to me - you seem to be jumping to conclusions and it came across as being very accusatory to me and I found it a bit offensive.
********


Jumping to conclusion? I don't think so..I've read several posts from several different ppl who seem to think it's ok to swat or spank their Chi..it's not ok..it's not right and there's no excuse for it. If your dog wont' listen to your verbal commands then you need to go back and retrain that dog. 

You found my post offensive? Oh well...I find it highly offensive that ppl will make excuses for hitting thier dogs :roll:


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

Bijou said:


> LabtestedChi,
> 
> I used to think that spanking was the only way to teach a dog right from wrong. That's what I was always told growing up and it wasn't until I got older and educated myself that I realized what damage that can do and that it is NOT a good way to train a dog. For the most part it just makes a dog fearful. What I want from my relationship with my dogs is a relationship of trust and love. Hitting does not accomplish trust at all.
> 
> Many people THINK that a dog then "knows what he did wrong" but it isn't that the dogs knows that he did wrong. The dog knows you are mad and that when you are mad he might get hit but most of the time the dog does not think ahead and say to himself, "Ya know, if I do such and such I'm going to get a spanking so I'd better not do it". You are right, a dog needs to be trained to do the right thing.


Thank you Bijou and you are exactly right..hitting your dog teaches it that you can't be trusted..try that with a 100 lb dog and you will a major fight on your hands. A dog ( doesn't matter the size) who bites out of fear can't be trusted. And dogs who are hit by their owners have a greater chance of being feat biters than those who don't. 

You sound like a wonderful Chi mom and I bet your babies love you to pieces!!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> Jumping to conclusion? I don't think so..I've read several posts from several different ppl who seem to think it's ok to swat or spank their Chi..it's not ok..it's not right and there's no excuse for it. If your dog wont' listen to your verbal commands then you need to go back and retrain that dog.
> 
> You found my post offensive? Oh well...I find it highly offensive that ppl will make excuses for hitting thier dogs :roll:


Well, I guess we'll have to disagree on this point. My dog is trained and revisits training every three months. But he's a dog and sometimes when he's not working, a smell in the grass is way more important to him than listening to me at that moment. I don't consider tapping his behind with a few fingers to be "hitting" and, obviously, you do. Do you scream abuse when someone taps you on the shoulder as well?


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> I am truly amazed at the number of ppl here who openly admit they hit their dogs. That's sick. You don't need to hit your dog, you need to train your dog.
> 
> I hope that no one ever sees you hitting your dog and reports you to Animal Control..you will be charged with animal abuse, no questions asked.
> 
> Shame on you who think it's ok to swat your Chi.


Hey, I didn't read anyone saying that they hit their dogs! :?


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Tyson needs a good beating :lol: :lol: :lol: 

( kidding for these ppl that might report me)

No seriously tho i dont think i have come across one person on this site that is even slightly a bad dog owner , i think its harsh to say that. Everyone trains different ways and every dog behaves differently.

I dont think ANYONE on here actually hits there dogs


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I can't imagine anyone here hitting their dogs. I have never read a single post by anyone here that would even make me wonder about it.

Anyways, when Angel is naughty, I verbally tell her what she did was wrong and either redirect her attention to something appropriate or in extreme cases (which has only happened once), she will go in her pen for a time out. I have had to hold her in a down position a few times for out of control biting but that rarely happens anymore. She's such a good girl, it is rare I have to scold her about anything. Now the cat on the other hand... :roll:


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I don't really see where anyone said they hit their dog but my sister does it. She's not on this board but she thinks she's doing the right thing. I'm going to start a new post on discipline (other than spanking or hitting).


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

one person mentions a tiny tiny swat on the butt and you got a handful of people beating their chis? am i missing something here or are you?


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

luv4mygirls said:


> one person mentions a tiny tiny swat on the butt and you got a handful of people beating their chis? am i missing something here or are you?


I wasn't speaking about this thread only...I have seen several different ppl with several posts regarding him hitting their dogs.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I have to say there's hitting & there's a swat or a pop on the hiney & don't believe that anyone here that spends as much time as we do doting on our babies are really hitting or beating their chis.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > one person mentions a tiny tiny swat on the butt and you got a handful of people beating their chis? am i missing something here or are you?
> ...


hmm, i guess i'm missing something here cause all i ever seen was this one poster in this thread and coops mama who'll tap coop to catch his attention. 

as far as trying to get attention my pit was THE worst when it came to training. it took a long time and i was asked by 3 diff obedience schools not to bring him back. so for me when i needed to catch his attention i'd walk up and tap him with one finger right on his nose and put my face in his and say HELLLOOOO you listening. nothing wrong with a tap to get the dog's attention. 

and i admit i popped my moms shih tzu right on his head not to long ago at the vets. i used an open hand and only used my 4 fingers. he's nasty and nearly unmuzzleable, so i just said his name and popped him one time real fast on the head, he stopped trying to kill me long enough for me to muzzle him. it didn't hurt it just stunned him.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Cooper said:


> labtestedchi said:
> 
> 
> > I am truly amazed at the number of ppl here who openly admit they hit their dogs. That's sick. You don't need to hit your dog, you need to train your dog.
> ...


I found it a bit offensive also. I certainly don't approve of actually hitting or spanking our chis, or any animal for that matter. But tapping them lightly on the buttocks to get their attention doesn't qualify as hitting in my opinion. 

Maybe it's just a case of translating the written word here, but I feel you need to have all the facts before accusing people of abusing their pets.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> luv4mygirls said:
> 
> 
> > one person mentions a tiny tiny swat on the butt and you got a handful of people beating their chis? am i missing something here or are you?
> ...


Maybe *I* take offense to people who do lab tests on their chi's. 

Oh! :shock: I'm sorry, did I take your screenname the wrong way? :roll: 

If you don't like all of the dog beaters on this site, then you don't have to come to the site. :!: 

HOWEVER, I have not read any post within chi-people that indicates to me that people actually hit their animals. I've seen many references to dogs needing a beating, but I personally think that there are many *people *who need a beating as well. It's a phrase, a saying, comments made in jest ... in no way would anyone that comes to this board "beat" their animals. :evil: 

I apologize to anyone who takes offense to this post besides labtestedchi, but it really ticks me off when someone comes in out of the blue and starts pointing fingers at people. I had a really bad day at work today and I came on to the board to relax and hopefully get a smile. Instead I find idiotic mumbo-jumbo. :roll: 

HEY! I just had a thought!! Do you think labtestedchi could be Cooper's sister?? :laughing4:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> HEY! I just had a thought!! Do you think labtestedchi could be Cooper's sister?? :laughing4:


Already one step ahead of you on that one... :lol: 

My sister was at work today, safely tucked away from the rest of society. Plus, she's never accused me of physical abuse ... only mental.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

If chi hitting among people in this forum was as rampant as you suggest, I'd be out of here in a heartbeat. I have no stomach and no tolerance for any kind of animal abuse. Zero. And I would want to fry their butts in hot oil if I thought there was even the slightest amount of abuse going on.

I would never even give Lily the most gentle swat on her butt, for a variety of reasons that I won't go into... but I don't think Roie or Cooper's mom tapping their babies' butts qualifies as anything remotely approaching abuse.

I guess we each have our own definition of what constitutes abuse but I am just not seeing it here. I'm sorry you feel as you do.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> Water bottles and soda cans do not train your dogs..they scare your dogs. If you need to shake a can or squirt your dogs for more than a few weeks( they are good tools to use while TRAINING only) then you need to go back and retrain your dog.
> 
> Your dogs should not be pottying in the house and no can or squirt of water is going to stop it...only you retraining your dog will.



SOOOOO...scaring your dog for a few weeks is ok? *blink blink*


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Cooper said:


> Already one step ahead of you on that one... :lol:
> 
> My sister was at work today, safely tucked away from the rest of society. Plus, she's never accused me of physical abuse ... only mental.



DARN IT! I thought I was on to something there!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> I am truly amazed at the number of ppl here who openly admit they hit their dogs. That's sick. You don't need to hit your dog, you need to train your dog.
> 
> I hope that no one ever sees you hitting your dog and reports you to Animal Control..you will be charged with animal abuse, no questions asked.
> 
> Shame on you who think it's ok to swat your Chi.


 :shock: I have read these posts over and over and i just don't see where ANYONE up to this point had mentioned hitting their dog. Where did this come from?


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> :shock: I have read these posts over and over and i just don't see where ANYONE up to this point had mentioned hitting their dog. Where did this come from?


I'll show you where ...


:booty: or maybe it was :bootyshake: 


:lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

<hiding the big stick>

:dontknow:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Cooper said:


> <hiding the big stick>
> 
> :dontknow:



I knew you were the culprit!! Poor Omakitty and Cooper!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

> Maybe *I* take offense to people who do lab tests on their chi's.
> 
> Oh! :shock: I'm sorry, did I take your screen name the wrong way? :roll:
> 
> ...


I apologize to anyone who takes offense to this post besides labtestedchi, but it really ticks me off when someone comes in out of the blue and starts pointing fingers at people. I had a really bad day at work today and I came on to the board to relax and hopefully get a smile. Instead I find idiotic mumbo-jumbo. :roll: 

HEY! I just had a thought!! Do you think labtestedchi could be Cooper's sister?? :laughing4:[/quote]


:sign5: Thanks girlfriend! You saved me A LOT of typing! :lol: SO, YEA YEA WHAT SHE SAID! :lol: :lol: 
AND let it be known that i do not even swat my babies, however, a swat on the hiney is nothing and about as far from abuse as you can get. To me, isolation in a crate is a much worse punishment than a little swat. Not abuse, mind you, but in the dogs eyes probably much worse than that swat on the bobo. I have seen with my own eyes the "swat" Cooper occasionally gets. It serves as an attention getter and he certainly isn't afraid or fearful of his mom. Labtestedchi needs to chill.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Well I have been on this site a long time and I have never seen anyone post anything about hitting their dog. In fact ( as I think Rachel said ) if that was the case we would be the first to jump all over them :roll:


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

I didn't accuse anyone of animal abuse and I didn't accuse anyone of being dog beaters. You all came up with that one on your own. I said you would be charged with animal abuse if Animal Control caught you doing it. 

I made a simple statement that said I was suprised by how many of you admit to hit ( you use the term swat or spank) your dogs. Excuse the heck out of me for thinking this is wrong... :roll:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

labtestedchi said:


> I_ didn't accuse anyone of animal abuse and I didn't accuse anyone of being dog beaters. You all came up with that one on your own. I said you would be charged with animal abuse if Animal Control caught you doing it.
> 
> I made a simple statement that said I was suprised by how many of you admit to hit ( you use the term swat or spank) your dogs. Excuse the heck out of me for thinking this is wrong_... :roll:


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
Look, i don't even "swat" my chihuahuas as i stated before. But you said more than a simple statement and yes, you *did* accuse:



> I_ am truly amazed at the number of ppl here who openly admit they hit their dogs. That's sick. You don't need to hit your dog, you need to train your dog.
> 
> I hope that no one ever sees you hitting your dog and reports you to Animal Control..you will be charged with animal abuse, no questions asked.
> 
> Shame on you who think it's ok to swat your Chi_.


@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@
You are entitled to your opinion. They are entitled to theirs. Your methods may not be agreeable to others, just as theirs are not agreeable to you. But there's nothing to be gained by calling people "sick" and making threatening tones. That just won't work. And it resembles hitting in a "verbal" way if you'll think about it.


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ 
You are entitled to your opinion. They are entitled to theirs. Your methods may not be agreeable to others, just as theirs are not agreeable to you. But there's nothing to be gained by calling people "sick" and making threatening tones. That just won't work. And it resembles hitting in a "verbal" way if you'll think about it.

******

I never said you did swat your dog. 

And I didn't call anyone sick..I said hitting your dog is sick. 

Judas Priest..you ppl sure do know how to put words where there are 
none :roll: 

And I'd love to know who I was threatening in any of my posts. And I agree...verbal abuse is just as bad as physical abuse.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I've not noticed other threads on chi-people be locked, but if it's an option, I think this is a prime example of when it should be used! This thread is so far off topic now, it's nothing but a shouting match back and forth that's not helping anyone.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

Allright then...back to the real topic. You can always just go back to square one. Take your dog outside, everytime he wakes up, after he eats. etc. Just make sure he gets frequent potty breaks and them give him lots of love and maybe even slip him a treat everytime he goes in the correct location. 

If he likes water, then I'd say my little water bottle thing is probably not a good idea. I just have a chi that hates water. But it was very effective for me. It usually only takes one squirt and the behavior is fixed forever. Now I just say waterbottle and she stops doing whatever it is that she doesn't need to be doing. (For example, eating dog toy fuzz...she made an attempt to make breakfast out of it this morning! I said waterbottle, and she dropped the toy.) I don't think I've actually used the waterbottle in a couple of months. It's probably buried in the bathroom somewhere. 8) 

I think I'm really lucky with potty training issues though. I've never had a problem with any dog I've ever had.


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Chihuahua Head said:


> Allright then...back to the real topic. You can always just go back to square one. Take your dog outside, everytime he wakes up, after he eats. etc. Just make sure he gets frequent potty breaks and them give him lots of love and maybe even slip him a treat everytime he goes in the correct location.
> 
> If he likes water, then I'd say my little water bottle thing is probably not a good idea. I just have a chi that hates water. But it was very effective for me. It usually only takes one squirt and the behavior is fixed forever. Now I just say waterbottle and she stops doing whatever it is that she doesn't need to be doing. (For example, eating dog toy fuzz...she made an attempt to make breakfast out of it this morning! I said waterbottle, and she dropped the toy.) I don't think I've actually used the waterbottle in a couple of months. It's probably buried in the bathroom somewhere. 8)
> 
> I think I'm really lucky with potty training issues though. I've never had a problem with any dog I've ever had.



Snoopy started out doing well. He was going potty on his pad of his own free will. Now he's started going off the pad ... even when I put him on the pad. For example, I just woke up and I immediately sat Snoop on the pad and said "go potty" ... I even held him there while I said it. 

He wouldn't potty so I walked into the kitchen and when I came back he was squatting in living room beside my chair!! :shock: Boy did he get a beating!


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

Snoopy started out doing well. He was going potty on his pad of his own free will. Now he's started going off the pad ... even when I put him on the pad. For example, I just woke up and I immediately sat Snoop on the pad and said "go potty" ... I even held him there while I said it. 

He wouldn't potty so I walked into the kitchen and when I came back he was squatting in living room beside my chair!! :shock: Boy did he get a beating!

Miellie does the same thing. I beat her to a pulp every night but it doesn't seem to work.

Well, anyways, I've decided to try litter training as the pad-thing didn't work. She pooped next to it this morning and I picked up the poop and put it in the litterbox so she can see/smell where see needs to poop. Housebreaking is worse than I thought!


----------

